# Re Fueling on way to Germany from Dunkirk



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Leaving on our trip starting in Germany going on to Austria next weekend from Dunkirk. Planning on not having much fuel after journey to Dover so whats the best place for lower priced fuel,France ,Belgium etc.Will not be empty just low and trying to save cash if I can..
Hoping to aim for our first overnight in a stellplaz in or near Piesport Germany.
Have got a ACSI card so will be using some sites as well as stellplatz any good ones to look out for in the Moselle area.Have checked out Womoclick web site and most stellplatz on this site look ok.
Like the sound of a drive on the Romantic Road from Wurzburg to Fussen.Not sure what part of Austria to aim for after that so any tips please.
Might go as far as Lake Bled in Slovenia via Italy again any advice please.
Have a total of about 7 weeks.

_Forum helper Note : Duplicate threads merged_


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Leaving on our trip starting in Germany going on to Austria next weekend from Dunkirk. Planning on not having much fuel after journey to Dover so whats the best place for lower priced fuel,France ,Belgium etc.Will not be empty just low and trying to save cash if I can..
Hoping to aim for our first overnight in a stellplaz in or near Piesport Germany.
Have got a ACSI card so will be using some sites as well as stellplatz any good ones to look out for in the Moselle area.Have checked out Womoclick web site and most stellplatz on this site look ok.
Like the sound of a drive on the Romantic Road from Wurzburg to Fussen.Not sure what part of Austria to aim for after that so any tips please.
Might go as far as Lake Bled in Slovenia via Italy again any advice please.
Have a total of about 7 weeks.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

http://www.drive-alive.co.uk/fuel_prices_europe.html
HTH :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Posted twice?.....see your other thread


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

If you route through Luxembourg (spell?) the fuel there is nice and cheap. :wink:


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry that this post has ended up being posted twice, I dont know how but I have tried to remove but dont know how I can........

_Forum helper Note : Duplicate threads merged_


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

You can always click 'edit'?


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

tried that and it did not work but will try again. 
But never put down to malice what you can put down to stupidity LOL I blame my laptop .........


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Try this, a few miles from the port

Auchan Dunkirk	Auchan Drive

E2.17'04.44"	N51.00'17.83"	

E2,284564 N51,004960


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi if you send me a PM with your email address i can send you a route to italy from Dunkirk with stops and passing Luxembourg.

Reagrds
Ray


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

I've submitted a request for forumhelpers to merge the two threads.
Mrs Bob

_Forum helper Note : Duplicate threads merged_


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

*Route to Italy*

Thanks for your offer Ray PM's on way.  
John


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

don't forget it is illegal to run out of fuel on a German motorway so be careful


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Did not know that so many thanks, will make sure I am topped up by the time I get to Germany.


----------

